# Schulprojekt



## Hermann (26 September 2007)

Wir machen sollen nächstes halbjahr in der schule ein projekt (3tes lehrjahr)
herstellen, bauen dokumentieren wie auch immer 
das ganze soll sich bisschen weniger als ein halbes schuljahr ziehen und nun suche ich ideen die wir vielleicht realisieren können (2er gruppe)


*ironiemodus an
wir hätten da schonmal:
- den bekannten weizenbierroboter der leckeres WEIZEN einschüttet 
- die bratwurst wendemaschine die den bräunungsgrad der wurst misst und sie umdreht
*und aus 

als wäre dankbar falls ihr ideen habt und die mir mitteilt

(am besten mit s7 oder nem fu)


----------



## trinitaucher (26 September 2007)

automatische Mülltrennung:
=> Analyse des Stoffes mit entsprechender Einsortierung


----------



## vierlagig (26 September 2007)

füllstandsregelstrecke, mit durchfluss- und temperaturregelung


----------



## the bang 2 (26 September 2007)

Würfelsortieranlage, Metall, kunststoff, plexiglas. Vollautomaschische Bohrmaschine, Magazinieranlage, Autowaschanlage, automatischer CD-Wechsler und und und....


----------



## maxi (27 September 2007)

Hallo,

falls ich Ratschlag geben darf.
Eine Automatische Obst und Apfelpresse währe etwas.
Mit kleinen Behälter und Förderband für die Zufuhr,
Förderband und Behölter für den Müll.
Einen Behälter für den Saft 

Es gibt immer soviel Obst das niemand haben will.
Da könnt ihr euch massig Apfelsaft, Zwetscgensaft etc. herstellen.


----------



## MSB (27 September 2007)

Und im Idealfall, wird dieser übrige Apfel/Zwetschgensaft dann noch vergoren,
und anschließend destiliert ...


----------



## Hermann (27 September 2007)

ja danke schonma für die ideen...
förderband hat ich erst in der zwischenprüfung..
das mit der obstpresse is net schlecht, nur wird denk ich ma doch scheitern

meine eierlegende wollmichsau hat wenig aufwend und ein großes ohoo von
den prüfern etc.. 

aber trotzdem schonmal danke vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein genialen einfall


----------



## Hermann (27 September 2007)

ja gut das vergehren dauert zu lange 
auch wenns sicher gut wäre


----------



## himbeergeist (27 September 2007)

also an den Äpfeln solls nicht liegen, habe hier Massen, Bestellung bitte nur in ab 2t  

Frank


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> also an den Äpfeln solls nicht liegen, habe hier Massen, Bestellung bitte nur in ab 2t
> 
> Frank



Mach doch besser Apfelgeist draus und biete es dann nochmal an .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> als wäre dankbar falls ihr ideen habt und die mir mitteilt



Hallo,

wie wäre es mit einem Personen-Aufzug?

Auf einer senkrecht stehenden Plexiglasplatte könntet Ihr
ein paar Stockwerke andeuten mit Lämpchen und Tasten,
hinter der Scheibe fährt der Aufzug rauf und runter.

Ist vielleicht schon etwas abgedroschen, aber eignet sich
auch sehr gut für eine öffentliche Präsentation (falls das 
vorgesehen ist) weil auch Nichtfachleute etwas damit 
anfangen können.

Wem das zu einfach ist, der nimmt zwei oder drei Aufzüge 
parallel und macht eine schöne Optimierung.  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäulre


----------



## maxi (28 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mach doch besser Apfelgeist draus und biete es dann nochmal an .


 
Hat wer einen Bauplan für eine Destille?
Für so 50-100l Maische
Mein Kumpel hat grad so eine Kupfer Biegevorrichtung rum stehen.

Ab wieviel Liter Schnaps muss man das versteuern?

Grüsse


----------



## KartoffeL (28 September 2007)

Ne Cocktail-Bar:

Verschiedene Drink's (Rezepte) können über die passende Visualisierung ausgewählt werden


----------



## Hermann (28 September 2007)

der afzug gefällt mir, 
die cocktail bar is auch genial paar magnetventile  und rund gehts im kopp


----------



## Tobi P. (29 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Liter Schnaps muss man das versteuern?




Das wird net versteuert, das wird eingelagert und in Kleinmengen abgefüllt  gewinnbringend verkauft 
Wäre doch ein nettes Projekt, Schnaps-Abfüllanlage 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hermann (29 September 2007)

bei der anlage werden dann 0,5 liter in die flasche gefüllt, 
und auserdem noch 5x 2cl in bereitstehende schnapsgläser gefüllt,
die über ein förderband transportiert wird


----------



## Flo (6 Oktober 2007)

Also ich wär für ne Automatische "bierdosenaufmachundineinglaßeinschenkanlage". Würde sie dann "ABDAUGEA" nennen, nur zwegst des offiziellen charakters.
Denn es gibt hier wohl niemanden der sich nicht schon mal beim Bierdosen aufmachen im hotelzimmer nen Finger/Nagel verstaucht hat   Oder bin ich da einfach nur zu blöd/besoffen dazu? 

P.S.: ehrliche Antworten werden respektiert

MfG,
Flo


----------



## nade (6 Oktober 2007)

Also wenn, dann auf "Holzfällerart", damit das Glas schnell voll ist. ;D
Seit dem Dosenpfand, immer ein "Wagenheber" in Form eines Rittal Schaltschrankschlüssels am Schlüsselbund. Wenn Büchsen öffnen, dann die 5l. 
Wäre aber bestimmt eine schöne Anwndung für einen Miniroboter.


----------



## zotos (7 Oktober 2007)

Flo schrieb:


> ...
> "bierdosenaufmachundineinglaßeinschenkanlage". Würde sie dann "ABDAUGEA" nennen, nur zwegst des offiziellen charakters.
> ...



Habe fertig!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kIs9H0WFus

http://www.kilian-nakamura.com/catalog/asahi-beerbot-beerpouring-robot-p-130.html


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
so ein schwachsinn kann auch nur von einem kommen der nicht säuft zotos, das ding ist viel zu langsam, das kann ich um den faktor 10-29,4 schneller.


----------



## zotos (8 Oktober 2007)

Ich merke der Lorenz2512 ist ein echter Genuss Trinker.


----------

